# What is your favorite food or snacks to take with you on the water?



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

When we go it chips and drinks. But I have talked to people that have a real deal of a meal. What do you take?


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

sardines,potted meat,peanut butter and jelly sandwiches, chips gotta have lots of chips,and dont forget the beef jerky wash it all down with a dew because i get all jacked up off the dew:hungry


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Depends really. Day trips I take vienna sausage and beenie weenies. If it is an overnight trip I will take hamburgers and stuff to make breakfast with. 

Oh yea, beer on day trips and A LOT OF BEER on overnighters.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

As far as food...littleor nothing. Mostly those pudding/jello/tapioca cups, I sneak bananas on board all of my tripsoke. I usually go overboard on the drinks, I MAY have a beer now and then but not often. I usually bring more home then I consume out there. Last trip I brought 2 packs of Quaker rice cake chips and didn't open either one.


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

fried chicken from winn dixie, chips and snak pak pudding with coke, my wife is really to

good to me.....:bowdown


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

I love eating fruit on the water. Good ole grapes, apples, oranges, plums.


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Nothing banana-related gets taken (& that includes banana boat too! j/k) lol. We takegatorade, nabs,chips.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Beer, water, and a couple packs of those peanut butter crackers.


----------



## FishinFool (Oct 2, 2007)

My favorite would have to be venison slim jims when I can get my hands on some. But usually the ice chest is full of water, beer and a couple of sausage biscuts from MD's.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretzels, fruit, Walmart sandwich's or wraps and recently added to my list of things to bring is Ginger Ale. Whatever type of Beer the captain likes and few dozen for me and everyone else.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Kettle Krinkle cut Black Pepper and Sea Salt - OMG!!!












Publix Fried chicken (Cold) 












Ummmm.... Ummm.... stinky squid and old boston mac juice just add to the flavor!



:mmmbeer

Stressless


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I love Cold Fried Chicken dipped in Hot Sauce. Albertsons (Which will soon be Publix) has good fried Chicken too.

Next time you go, get some gallon sized ZipLok bags and put some chicken in one and pour a bottle of hot sauce (any brand) in it and shack it up. Put it into the cooler in the morning andyou know the rest...

Dang.


----------



## 38bat (Nov 23, 2007)

I like to eat like I would at home. Barbecue steaks, bagel sandwiches for breakfast etc...


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *mpmorr (6/26/2008)*Pretzels, fruit, Walmart sandwich's or wraps and recently added to my list of things to bring is Ginger Ale. Whatever type of Beer the captain likes and few dozen for me and everyone else.


Ginger Ale is at the top of my list,a few sandwiches and pretzels that has worked on 2 of my last trips in the gulf....felt alittle queezy..:sick...opened a ginger ale a few drinks and I was good too go.....thanks to this forum were I learned it...and it works!!!at least for me


----------



## sirmashalot (May 13, 2008)

subs from shoreline deli..... o o o


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Churches Fried Chicken and iced cold Watermelon. At the end of the day, chips, french onion dip and a cold beer.


----------



## J.Sharit (Oct 3, 2007)

Anything but CROW when my brothers out on his boat catchin fish And I'm not!:doh


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Those sweet and sour pop corn chicken pieces from Walley World with some icey beer are the ticket if I'm not divin'!!!


----------



## JoshH (Sep 28, 2007)

BBQ sunflower seeds and Mt.Dew


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (6/26/2008)*As far as food...littleor nothing. Mostly those pudding/jello/tapioca cups, I sneak bananas on board all of my tripsoke. I usually go overboard on the drinks, I MAY have a beer now and then but not often. I usually bring more home then I consume out there. Last trip I brought 2 packs of Quaker rice cake chips and didn't open either one.





> *Telum Piscis (6/26/2008)*I love eating fruit on the water. Good ole grapes, apples, oranges, plums.


Come to think about it, a few weeks ago while out on Reel Fiesty's boat (my shark trip), Scott's wife Pam had fixed up a fruit mix that was just great on a warm/hot day on the water. Watermelon, Strawberries, Melons and what not. I had some and found it most refreshing. Now that will be on my list of things that I will take with me. We eat all kinds of fruit at home, but never thought to have it cut up in a container like that, and drag it out with me. :clap:clap


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

Little Debbie's and my Uncle James's famous jalapeno sandwiches. If its going to be real calm out we will sometimes take the Coleman stove out and eat fresh fish on the water.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

a bucket of chicken,or a party platter from subway......also keep a few MRE,s on the boat for just in case purposes.....plenty of beer and water and a backup supply of beer


----------



## Joshua0606 (Jun 6, 2008)

Beer, chips & more beer.:letsdrink


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Man with my wife we take the kitchen sink! We usually take way more than we could eat even if we were on Gilligans Island. We will take chicken, peperoni, cheese, chips , pickles, drinks up the yahoo and whatever else she can shove in the coolers.


----------



## FizzyLifter (Oct 3, 2007)

Some cajun salmon dip from winn dixie with some triscuits. Gotta have some watermelon and some peanut butter/honey captain wafers. I always have a banana and peanut butter sandwich that morning since banana can't be on the boat. Plenty of water and two or three beers per person. Usually have one around 10 or 11 and a couple on the ride in.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I always take a few banannas and while I'm eating them I whistle a lot!!!:dohoke:doh

No really,I take a box of fudge rounds, a pack of bologna, a loaf of bread, mayo, and lots of water and Gatorade:letsdrink

Ohhhhh I forgot, Sushi is always good fer them undersized snappers:nononooke:nonono:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

Pretzels, water, gatorade, miller lite, and jerky


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Cheese crackers or peanut butter crackers, Power bars (the new chocolate covered kind, not the original crap), lots of water and Gatorade.

On occasion,it's nice to throw some fresh fruit in the cooler! It's very refreshing after a long day of diving. Either a whole pineapple or watermelon, or even just a few oranges.

And, of course, gotta have some beers for the ride back in!


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bamasam (6/26/2008)*Man with my wife we take the kitchen sink! We usually take way more than we could eat even if we were on Gilligans Island. We will take chicken, peperoni, cheese, chips , pickles, drinks up the yahoo and whatever else she can shove in the coolers.


*We used to do the very same. Fill theboat, to be honest I would rather just have bag of chips, instead of several bags of grocerys. *


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Funny thing Garbo is the last time we got checked by FWC after checking all of the usuall the officer asked me why is the bow of your boat so low in the water and I replied that I promise there are not anymore people in the cuddy cabin that my wife just has that much crap in there :banghead

Someone on the old forum posted a recipe for canned fish snacks that I wish I could find. If anyone has it I would love to get it again.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bamasam (6/27/2008)*Funny thing Garbo is the last time we got checked by FWC after checking all of the usuall the officer asked me why is the bow of your boat so low in the water and I replied that I promise there are not anymore people in the cuddy cabin that my wife just has that much crap in there :banghead


I will admit that I am the worlds worst when it comes to the amount of drinks I bring. I usually way over do it. And the problem is also, when I get home, I tend to just unload the cooler from the boat and not the contents. 

Well it has trash, half eaten sandwiches, empty beer cans with a sip left in them, all left in the cooler. By the time that I remember that I left all that crap in the cooler, it's growing all kinds of colors inside there and the smell is just horrible. So I just end up throwing away tons of drinks because of that.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

> *bamasam (6/27/2008)*Funny thing Garbo is the last time we got checked by FWC after checking all of the usuall the officer asked me why is the bow of your boat so low in the water and I replied that I promise there are not anymore people in the cuddy cabin that my wife just has that much crap in there :banghead
> 
> Someone on the old forum posted a recipe for canned fish snacks that I wish I could find. If anyone has it I would love to get it again.


Wasn't that chris that posted about canning mullet? Seems he had a GREAT recipe that I also wanted to try.....Come on Chris, Dig it out again:bowdown


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

gatorade, rice krispies, coke, either apple market sandwhich or subway, cookies, chips, water, and fruit.


----------



## JEC (Oct 2, 2007)

A big bag of Combos and water and most important beer:letsdrink


----------



## amberj (Oct 1, 2007)

I ususally go and get 2 loaves of french bread from the grocery store, and then I get the deli to cut up a Pound of Roast Bee, a Pound of Turkey, and a Pound of Ham , and a pound of cheese, lettuce, tomatoe, horseradish, mustard, onion, and make 2 huge sandwiches. Then for drinks, i typically dont bring beer on the boat, i got really sick one time years ago and since then all i bring are usually a case of water, or powerade, and some soda's.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

My wife is the queen of out in nature food , she will pack me and my boys lots of fruit , chips , and an aray of sandwiches. I like her pemintto cheese sandwiches and itailan panini's.Lots of liquid( have been broke down for 27 hours 25 miles out before) and mre's are also a good idea.


----------



## Fifty-Fifty_2 (Feb 9, 2008)

:sick


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Best thing I ever bought for getting out on the water is a charcoal grill from Wal Mart that is portable. Me and my girlfriend cook burgers and hot dogs nearly every trip now and it is a ton of fun. I also like- chips and dip, fruit salad, pepperoni with cheese and crackers, boiled peanuts (spicy or regular from the guy near Inside Out furniture), Wal Mart deli items or Hormel snack trays, even Pizza Hut- at least my folks loved it back in the day when I would bring it on the boat after leaving work. Sure am glad I have a real job now! If I had it to do over I'd probably make my portable grill a gas unit instead of charcoal- match light charcoal can have its ignition fluid evaporate. My girlfriend can make dip for fruit out of marshmallow fluff and cream cheese that is awesome. Maybe I can get her to post the recipe but she says it's not real healthy because of the sugar- sure is tasty though. Guess that's all I got...


----------

